# Slide out fuse box on a 2005 travel lite.



## Northstar Canada (Nov 17, 2021)

Just bought a 2005 Travel lite rv...slide out was working when the battery was still good.  Once at home plug into our home power...a week later slide out won't move.  Trying to check the fuse but can't even find that.  Looking for some help,  thanks in advance.


----------



## LakinZ (Jul 7, 2022)

If having 3 feet of extra space is worth the cost, installing slides out will surely bring you certain benefits. A typical Class A RV is 40 feet long. This is similar to carrying a conventional family house with bedrooms, restrooms, kitchen, tables, sitting areas, and washrooms, all of which spring to life as you pull out the slide-outs.


----------

